# Semana com documentários na RTP1 relacionados com o clima



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2007 às 22:28)

boas, pessoal não sei se sabem mas na programação da RTP1 de segunda-feira dia 2 até ao próximo sábado dia 8 de JUlho vão passar cinco documentários sobre o clima e alguns muitos interessantes como por exemplo o do dia 5 de Julho com o seguinte título:A CORRENTE DO GOLFO E A NOVA IDADE DO GELO vai ser uma semana muito boa, e culminará com o grande espectáculo o LIVE EARTH no dia 8 de JUlho. http://tv.rtp.pt/EPG/tv/epg-dia.php?datai=&dia=05-07-2007&sem=p&idioma=&canal=1&gen=&time=


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> boas, pessoal não sei se sabem mas na programação da RTP1 de segunda-feira dia 2 até ao próximo sábado dia 8 de JUlho vão passar cinco documentários sobre o clima e alguns muitos interessantes como por exemplo o do dia 5 de Julho com o seguinte título:A CORRENTE DO GOLFO E A NOVA IDADE DO GELO vai ser uma semana muito boa, e culminará com o grande espectáculo o LIVE EARTH no dia 8 de JUlho. http://tv.rtp.pt/EPG/tv/epg-dia.php?datai=&dia=05-07-2007&sem=p&idioma=&canal=1&gen=&time=



Bem lembrado, sde tiver oportunidade tentarei ver algum dos documentários..


----------

